

Yahoo showed us 30 days of logos. Here’s the one consumers liked best. - ckelly
http://survata.com/blog/yahoo-showed-us-30-days-of-logos-heres-the-one-consumers-liked-best/

======
nck4222
"For five of six attributes, consumers preferred the variants with the
attribute of the current Yahoo logo."

That's interesting. It makes me think that people were inclined to favor the
logos that resemble the existing logo, simply because they're familiar.

Or Yahoo chose an aesthetically pleasing logo to begin with.

~~~
Lost_BiomedE
The same seems to go for names. Many people think good names for companies are
ones they are familiar with. Advertising just the sound of a name over and
over has a lot of value, it seems.

------
jack-r-abbit
Oh... I thought this was something about the actual reveal based on the
Yahoo's metrics. But this is the results of a 12,725 person survey about 5
random logos from Yahoo's first 28 examples. Really... tomorrow could show us
exactly this... or something completely different.

------
rabidonrails
I can't get through. Down?

edit: back up!

~~~
hughw
I seriously wondered whether the blank white page was people's favorite.

~~~
tbirdz
The ultimate in minimal design?

------
ckelly
We're back. Sorry for the downtime.

------
rorrr2
If you thought design by committee is bad, design by the crowd is truly
horrible.

